# A Newbie from London!



## dollie`MIX (Aug 26, 2008)

It's so nice to find a forum like this - one that has a whole bunch of people that love MAC as much as moi!

I'm CJ from London, England.

Hi everybody!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 26, 2008)

welcome CJ


----------



## florabundance (Aug 26, 2008)

Yay another london member...


----------



## nunu (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## nazia (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey! I'm a fellow Londoner too!


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## catz1ct (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome, we share names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well kind of lol x


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## k.a.t (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome! i'm in london as well woo lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi CJ  !!!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 26, 2008)

I love, love London - one of my favourite places on this planet!

Welcome ;-)


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## dollie`MIX (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for welcoming me so kindly everybody! it's nice to see some fellow Londoners here also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And lol yeah x.DOLLYMiX.x almost!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 28, 2008)

welcome-cj... i am from london too


----------

